# Help with outdoor kitchen



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay I'm wanting to build an outdoor kitchen/bar area on my patio ..... Haven't decided on where or how and really never done a project like this but I think with some help I can make it happen .... I have space to make an L shape on the edges of patio or maybe halfway through just build a solid line with a bar .... I'm sure it hard to picture I'll upload some pics of my area so help get ideas rolling .... Also I'm thinking wood frame?? Would love to go with steel but I'm not looking to spend a whole bunch of money just enough for it to be functional and nice..... I've searched and seen a lot of post on here and all I can say is WOW we've got some talented people here so I know I'll be good with some of yalls help. Couple of things I'd like. In it is a sink, a gas stove top like the kind you just drop in (home is electric hate it) and counter space ... I'd like to somehow install a smoker but haven't figured out how .... Just know I don't want a drop in gas grill ... I guess the first thing is a picture of area ... I'll take some measurements and draw a sketch of my patio and go from there thanks for any help
Given !


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

kinda like this? i used treated 2x6's for the frame, the tile comes connected by netting in sections that fit together easily and the granite was installed by a craigslist guy


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful set-up urdady1.You really need to cut your dog back on the Shiner Bock though.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

You probably saw mine on here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1286434

I did a step by step write up with pictures and cost. I also gave tips related to reducing the overall cost.

I have an all electric house and decided to go with one of the Green Egg style cookers....my recommendation is to do the same. It will satisfy all of your grilling needs.

It takes 15 minutes from the time you start it until you are ready to cook and you shut off the vents to turn it off. You can cook several times on the same charcoal. It is incredible as a smoker and you can control the heat to within a few degrees. I am happy I went this route instead of propane or a separate cooker and smoker.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here was the actual cost write up on mine and areas to save money so you don't have to read through 12 pages of my project:

Here is the cost for the project. You can do this cheaper than my final total and I will point out the areas to save some money. Just a frame of reference, most of my friends are not handy and one just had an outdoor kitchen installed in his new home. The size is roughly the same, he went with a gas grill instead of an egg (about the same price) and has a gas burner. To have someone build it cost him $20,000 (with the appliances). My final cost will be roughly $5400.

Cost breakdown:

Lumber, concrete board, screws, sink, misc plumbing items and anchors - $500
Appliances, Pull out trash can, Big Green Egg, access door and frig - $1800
Stone, tile, grout and thin set - $500
Tile and stone installation - $350
Granite and installation (includes under mount sink and egg cutout) - $2250

Project total - $5400

Where can you cut cost? You can take $350 off by doing the tile install. The Egg was roughly $1000 and the frig was $200. By not having the pull out trash can or access door (you can get to the plumbing through the frig hole), you can take another $600 off. If you can find a cheaper route for the grill, you can save some big bucks there.

You could also wrap the entire kitchen in tile instead of stone at $2/ft instead of $5+. That would save $200 or so. Just these items bring the total down around $4K for a completed kitchen.

This biggest place to save is the granite. You could go with tile on the top and save $2000 or more. If you want granite and don't mind a little extra work, Floor and Decor has complete straight slabs with the edge installed. They are either 8' or 10' and are cheap, costing roughly $10/sq ft. You can pick these completed slabs up for $200 to $300. You will be limited on the design of your kitchen to minimize your granite work but this would be a huge cost savings.

If you were really thrifty and had the time, you could end up with $1000 - $2000 in a very nice outdoor kitchen (10' to 15' total length) that would add a lot of value to your home. Since I put a lot of time and effort into the remodel of this house and since I don't have a lot of spare time, I spent a little more and got exactly what I wanted.

One other note, I think there are a couple of Floor and Decor locations in Houston, I shop at 1960 and I-45. It is on the west side of 45, just south of 1960.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I just had the stucco finished on mine. It is 1" square tubing with hardi on it. I'm still under $5000 with the cover included.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks good....one day I plan to learn how to stucco....


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

GT11 said:


> Looks good....one day I plan to learn how to stucco....


GT, that is the only part of this whole build I have not done myself. I figured I would just pay someone that knows how. That is the finish to cover up all my other goofs! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the info!!!! And the pics it all helps! I'm actually liking a lot of ideas from each build. Hope I can get the sketch soon showing patio layout, I'll try today.... One thing I've been thinking about but not sure it's gonna work, I have one of those master built electric smoker Was thinking I could find a spot for it somewhere but having to access the side for the wood chips and the rear for the drip pan not sure where it could go and how it would work "built into the counter" .... Any ideas ? Maybe the way the egg set up is but I would have to leave the back open as well ? ..... Thanks again and look forward to starting this.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Mikeg77583 said:


> Thanks for all the info!!!! And the pics it all helps! I'm actually liking a lot of ideas from each build. Hope I can get the sketch soon showing patio layout, I'll try today.... One thing I've been thinking about but not sure it's gonna work, I have one of those master built electric smoker Was thinking I could find a spot for it somewhere but having to access the side for the wood chips and the rear for the drip pan not sure where it could go and how it would work "built into the counter" .... Any ideas ? Maybe the way the egg set up is but I would have to leave the back open as well ? ..... Thanks again and look forward to starting this.


I have one also and thought about it, but ended up leaving it out of the build. I'll just set it up to the side of the bar when I use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

You could leave the back open. I left the front open to access the vent and provide airflow. You could put the smoker at the end of a counter so you could access the side for the chips and the rear for the clean out. Since it is a smoker, you don't have to tend it as much as a regular pit.

The Egg is expensive but I am extremely happy with it. I am glad I didn't install a gas grill because the Egg is so easy to use. It also is multi functional; it works as a grill, smoker, pizza over and probably a few other things I haven't thought of yet!


----------

